# Multirolle auf jeder Rute???



## Batscha (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo ich hätt mal ne Frage zu Multirollen. Ich möchte über Ostern nach Dänemark auf dei Insel Als zum Dorsche jagen. Möchte nicht alzuviel Geld für die Ausrüstung hinblättern. Deswegen will ich mir eine Cormoran Seacor Lightpilk Rute zulegen. Nun meine Frage, ich wollte schon immer mal ne Multirolle ausprobieren. Kann ich die auf jede Rute schrauben oder muss die Rute spezielle Ringe für die Benutzung einer Multirolle haben? Oder soll ich das mit der Multirolle ganz sein lassen und ne Stationäre nehmen? was meint ihr? Gruß Batscha


----------



## til (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Multirolle auf jeder Rute???*

Die Rute muss schon für Multirolle geeignet sein. Dabei ist in erster Linie wichtig, dass sie genug Ringe hat und der Leitring nicht zu gross und zu weit weg vom Blank ist.
Es gibt durchaus Ruten, die mit Multi und Stationär bestückt werden können, z.B. die meisten Sportex.


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Multirolle auf jeder Rute???*

Hi Batscha,
es gibt ne spezielle Multirollen-Beringung. Bei normalen Ruten kann es sein, dass die Ringe zu weit auseinander sind und dann die Schnur am Blank scheuert. Das ist natürlich weniger vorteilhaft. Obs bei der Cormoran Seacor Lightpilk geht, weiß ich nicht, ich kenn die Rute nicht.

Ob man im "Lighttackle"-Bereich mit Multi oder Statioär fischt ist Geschmacksache... ich fische lieber ne Stationäre. Da ich aufgrund geographischer Probleme nur 2-3mal im Jahr ans Meer komme bin ich im Umgang mit der Stationären einfach besser geübt.


----------



## Batscha (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Multirolle auf jeder Rute???*

Dank euch schonmal für eure Antworten. Die Cormoran Rute hat bei einer länge von 2,70 m, 6 Ringe auf dem Blank. Würde das reichen? 
Habe eine Shimano Exage zum Spinnfischen auf MeFos gekauft, würde die auch zum Pilken bis 40m reichen? Und wenn ja welche Schnurstärke bei Mono würdet ihr empfehlen 0,30 oder 0,35 mm?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=230097223668&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=013


----------

